# Rocksmith



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Has anybody heard of this yet?

Rocksmith | Ubisoft | Home

I caught a little blurb about it on Bold today.
I'd tried the game Guitar Hero once or twice and really didn't like it.
I figured that I could just go home and play a real guitar. 

That got me thinking, what if they could make a game that you would use a real guitar
and possibly learn from scratch, or better your chops with.
Well looks like they did.

Any thoughts?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hum...this could be interesting...a crap load better then the video games with those POS gutiar with weird knob to play with. This game could turn a lot of kids into actually playing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

You can get a synth-enabled Squire that works with Rock Band:

[video=youtube;D5De9eCH1EU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5De9eCH1EU[/video]

Fender Squier Stratocaster Real Guitar for Rock Band 3 // Blog // Rock Band®


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i had only heard of rocksmith b/c of Traynor's involvement...looks like it may be decent...especially since it is able to determine your skill and work you from there...rather than starting at the basics


----------



## Joesmith2510 (Sep 28, 2011)

These are available for $239 including strap, guitar, gigbag and you choice of PS3 or Xbox 360 Rocksmith game at www.Tundramusic.com ask about free shipping! (416)-222-8222


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

So now I need a PS3 to play the guitar...kkjq


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Is it compatible with my Atari VCS and '78 Strat?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

What ever plucks your G string I guess. Nothing for Mac right now and no system requirements posted for pc's that I can find. Not even on sale until mid Oct.. I'll stick with plugging a guitar into an amp.


----------



## Rocksmith (Oct 3, 2011)

Rocksmith Canada is turning up the volume to 11! To celebrate the launch of our revolutionary new game, we are giving away 4 Epiphones on October 18th. Just want you all to be able to rock out properly. Contest is up on our Facebook page: http://on.fb.me/guitarscan - Sorry for the self-promo, but we thought it was worth it! If you have any game-related questions, follow us on Facebook and we'll be happy to answer them


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hahaha...can't wait for goin to gigs again...Xbox and PS3 just became the poor mans AxeFX...


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to see Andy at PGS do a demo of it.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I played it!

My band played a launch party on Thursday night at the Gibson Lounge in Toronto.

It's actually a really great game, I got to play for 20 minutes or so. There is a bit of latency with playing/hearing what you play on the system, but it didn't seem to bother me while playing the game.

The only complaint I had was that it started too easy for me, but I think beginners would appreciate this. It slowly learns how good/bad of a player you are on each song that are included in the game, and raises the difficulty so, your first try is usually single notes, and then eventually it will work you up to playing chords.

I don't know how accurate the playing of the song is to the real thing, but the pitch of the notes you play are all correct, and would translate into real world playing.

I think its a great game, and will definitely appeal to beginners. Intermediate players will probably enjoy it too, but probably just for the novelty of it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cheers dude


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds cool - hoping this will get my kids interested!


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought one. 

Two things I don't like.

The game turns off the audio while it loads. So you can only play when the game allows you.
So after a song run and you're trying to work out the riff, you loose audio and you have game music only.

The lag sucks but it's not an issue during play.

I solved the above by putting a stereo pedal after my guitar and running the left channel into the game and my right channel into an amp. Works great.

It's a fun way to learn new tunes. My son went out and bought one for his X-Box when he saw mine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

I learned you could use your own guitar and that peaked my curiosity.

Battlefield 3 first...then maybe this game. Although the Halo Anniversary Edition is out in a few weeks...so many games, so little time.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff B. said:


> I want to see Andy at PGS do a demo of it.


is that his voice narrating?? or just someone that sounds like him?

I've put a few hours into this game. its neat. there's definitely lag, but I'm using an HDMI cable and they advise against that. 

I received it as a gift, but otherwise I don't think I'd have been interested in picking it up. I'm glad i did get it though. it's a lot of fun.

it quickly showed me a few things:
1. I'm terrible at locating frets without looking.
2. I can't keep a beat. (I already knew this)
3. my sight reading could use some work - I require a lot of processing time between reading the note and translating it to the fretboard, even when it's laid out right in front of me.
4. I have weak bends.

the first "gig" i played was rolling stones satisfaction and black keys - next girl. 
I got an encore and when the solo for that song came up (i dont know what the song was), i failed miserbly and missed every note.

I'm currently working on RHCP Higher Ground, which is a really fun song to learn.

I'd like to see more practice modes. the riff repeater is nice, but if you're really struggling with a section they make it hard to learn giving you only 5 chances at 90% speed.

i played higher ground by RHCP last night. when I was done with teh game, i plugged in my amp and tried to play it to see how it would sound and it was great. I might plug my stereo looper in next time and play the game and my amp at the same time to cut through the mix a little better.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Blam,
Try the "freespeed" riff repeater. Or whatever it's called. That one stops and waits for you to find the correct note before it continues.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks i'll give that a try next time i fire it up.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The PC version goes on sale Dec 13. For some reason, it doesn't appear on Amazon.ca (just .com).

I wonder if the PC version will have more or less latency? Since I have a Line6 Tone Port and get fairly low latency out of it, I wonder if I can use the Line6 device with the Rocksmith software?

TG


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rocksmith System Specs* 
 Intel Processor- Pentium D 3.0GHz AMD Processor- Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core TK-55  Nvidia Graphics Card- GeForce 7800 GT ATI Graphics Card- Radeon X800 XT  RAM Memory- 2 GB Hard Disk Space- 1 GB Direct X- 9 


[h=2]Rocksmith CPU Specs[/h]

[h=2]Rocksmith Graphics Card Specs[/h]

[h=2]Rocksmith RAM Specs[/h]  * System specs displayed are based on _recommended_ system specs. Use as a guide only.

These are supposed to be the specs for Rocksmith on pc. And according to these specs, the game will probably not work on any of the desktops or laptops I have.


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

*Rocksmith on PS3*

Just got it yesterday and its not too bad. The interface I find a little hard to get used to but I am self taught so I expected this would be tricky for me.

A few quirks are there is a slight delay on an HDTV between when you play the note and when you hear it. I'm told this can be fixed by using AV cables or something? It is a known issue and is mentioned in one of the start up prompts.

Another thing I found starting off slow on a song like Satisfaction was actually difficult because I wanted to play all the notes in the riff and had to stop myself. However instead of building on the main riff Rocksmith starts throwing other sections of the song at you first. A little fills here and there that sort of thing. It's not really how I learned so I found it clunky, unusual, and frustrating but I'm am slowly getting the hang of it. I thought they would have you nail the riff first and get the vibe of the tune and slowly build on that.

I then went into another section where you can play full chords for a song and played it three times and had the song "mastered", however when you listen to the playback it just sounds terrible. Anyway its a fun game I don't know if its for everyone, however this will I think get more people playing guitar instead of killing zombies and I think that's a better use of everyone's time. From what I've seen it's not going to help anyone become a well rounded player but it will plant the seed and maybe that'll be enough for some people who have always wanted to learn but didn't think they could.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Gazoo said:


> Just got it yesterday and its not too bad. The interface I find a little hard to get used to but I am self taught so I expected this would be tricky for me.
> 
> A few quirks are there is a slight delay on an HDTV between when you play the note and when you hear it. I'm told this can be fixed by using AV cables or something? It is a known issue and is mentioned in one of the start up prompts.
> 
> ...


they recommend analog cables vs HDMI for the audio to reduce the lag.

as for your last comment, i agree. they don't really judge you on your playing technique (muting sympathetic ringing, etc)

I might play it in stereo with my amp, so i can get a better feel to what I'm actually playing. should help me cut through the mix.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Another possible way to reduce lag is to use your TV's "game mode" which disables some audio processing that may contribute to lag. It may be called something else, or the TV may have settings that can be manually disabled.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Picked it up a few days ago, haven't really gotten too far into it yet, but so far it's a pretty fun game.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Got this for Christmas, and I'm impressed. I had a fairly low expectation of the game, and it is surprisingly good.

The lag is an issue if you're using HDMI for audio. I used the red/white RCA cable adapter that the PS3 came with, just for the audio, and the lag is completely gone.

It's not a complete training tool, but it is one interesting tool. For me, it's good because it forces me to try to play an entire song, beginning to end, at tempo. When I practice on my own, I almost never do this. I play parts of songs, as fast as I'm comfortable, and rarely the whole way through with all verses and choruses. That in itself is good practice.

It also forces you to look up and away from the guitar, and to learn how to find strings and frets without looking. For the bedroom guitarist, like myself, this is a challenge, and a good one.

I also think it helps just with finger dexterity and speed. It's simply good exercise, and it makes it fun and easy to practice for a couple of hours. I imagine this will get a lot of kids into playing the guitar.

But it doesn't do everything. I'm not sure that I'm really learning how to play the songs. When I learn a song without the game, I take a section in, repeat it, and sometimes even have to write it down myself, in order to "internalize" and remember it. Watching it on the screen and responding to the cues in the game, sometimes I think it's just going into my eyes and out my fingers, with no retention. But maybe that's just me.

The other thing it doesn't help with is the finer points of tone. As long as you hit the right note, the game is happy and rewards you. It doesn't care if you hit the note hard or soft, what your attack is like, if there are any dynamics, etc. And as we all know, the notes you play are really only one small part of what you sound like. There's a lot more to sounding good than just vibrating a string at the correct frequency.

In any case, it's a great game, and an addition to my learning and practice toolbox. It's something new to mix it up a bit, and encourage me to play some different and new stuff.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i won it at the radio party i went to right before christmas. i don't have an xbox360, so i haven't used it yet.


----------

